

GitHub releases their CI server, Janky - alastairpat
https://github.com/github/janky

======
david_a_r_kemp
How is this a CI Server? it looks like a hubot interface to Jenkins

~~~
bonzoesc
It is; that's mostly what people want.

------
pbiggar
Well, it's not every day that GitHub releases a product that competes directly
with my young startup. Thankfully, it's still very DIY, which is the opposite
of what my customer development has told me is important. So a sigh of relief
from me.

------
rmoriz
Does it work without campfire? (regarding Hubot-control)

~~~
alastairpat
The Readme.md seems to imply that the Campfire configuration variables are
non-optional, so it would seem not.

Sounds like a fork waiting to happen, though.

~~~
samuel1604
yeah heroku requirement as well WTF, when they are saying Rackspace Cloud at
bottom of every pages.

~~~
technoweenie
There's no Heroku requirement. The bottom of the pages have a _Rackspace_
logo.

------
SammyRulez
At my talk at the Italian RubyDay on continuous integration I received huge
critiques for endorsing a Java solution for ruby CI. My point was that Jenkins
was far more complete ( at the time of the presentation) of any full ruby
stack CI product. This news is a fine Christmas present. This tells me that
people clever than me share some of my views

~~~
vetler
Was the critique valid in any way, or was it just because it was written in
Java and not Ruby?

~~~
fullmoon
Which makes it invalid how? Think of a ruby dev team and the wish to extend
the CI server?

~~~
viraptor
These guys did: [https://wiki.jenkins-
ci.org/display/JENKINS/Jenkins+plugin+d...](https://wiki.jenkins-
ci.org/display/JENKINS/Jenkins+plugin+development+in+Ruby) (plugins in JRuby)

I don't really get the problem though. Java is trivial to learn for anyone.
It's not your main product, it's not going to take a massive amount of time
for a single plugin. Just write it and be done...

~~~
Vitaly
It might be really easy to learn. But after having programmed Ruby for any
significant time Java is very unpleasant to program ;)

Also just learning basics to do simple customizations is not enough. If
something breaks you will not have a slightest idea how to debug and fix. With
a Ruby CI server I can just stick a debugger and walk through the code.

